# Hello from belgium



## AMAROK13 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hello,

I introduce myself, my name is Fabian,

I am an enthusiast of electronic music since my youngest age.

My favorite style, uplifiting / Euphoric Trance.

I just went back to the composition, the why of my many questions.

Favorite Artists, The Master Armin Van Buuren.

As well as the excellent and reference Ferry Corsten and Jorn Van Deynhoven.


----------



## Jaap (Sep 25, 2018)

Welcome Fabian from your neighbour country! And thats the beauty of this forum, there is so much knowledge on so many different fronts and its great to use this for all the questions. Good luck with gathering all the info and of course with your composing again.


----------



## AMAROK13 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thank you very much Jaap.

Indeed, knowledge, exchange is a wealth of the spirit, it engenders the evolution of each of us.

We all have tremendous potential and create human civilization.

For compos, it will take a little longer, far from mastering and juggling the Vst and effects.


----------



## starise (Oct 1, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## AMAROK13 (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks to you


----------



## starise (Oct 2, 2018)

Hope to hear some of your work!


----------



## igwanna (Oct 11, 2018)

Yes lets hear it!!


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 13, 2018)

Welcome to the forum fellow trance producer , Fabian . I’m a big uplifting trance fan myself as well as a trance producer .


----------



## AMAROK13 (Oct 13, 2018)

Thank you for your welcome.

Paulmatthew:

Indeed, already exchanged on the subject and it was a great pleasure.

At my level just a crazy passionate about this music.

Far from having your level.


----------

